# What is the worst job?



## DeeFox (13 Nov 2008)

Following on from another thread in LOS where tv licence men were seen rummaging through peoples rubbish and being told blatant lies at the door, could the worst job be a tv licence collector?  Working evenings, having people looking annoyed when they open door to you, hearing the same old excuses all the time, etc. - I couldn't do it!  Any ideas for worse jobs than this?


----------



## bamboozle (13 Nov 2008)

i guess at the moment most folk are happy to have any job!
however if i had to choose the job's i'd least like to have my list would start with air steward


----------



## z103 (13 Nov 2008)

Nuclear plant liquidator
Night soil collector
One of those people who pan for gold in the drains


----------



## Vanilla (13 Nov 2008)

Book-keeper. I hate accounts.

Chambermaid. Been there, never again.

Nursing. Too hard.

Dairy farming. Too 24/7.


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2008)

Minister for health.


----------



## ney001 (13 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> Minister for health.



Minister for health's husband?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Nov 2008)

ney001 said:


> Minister for health's husband?


 
either that or sec gen of dept of Health.......spending all that time under Mary Harney


----------



## Purple (13 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> either that or sec gen of dept of Health.......spending all that time under Mary Harney



Lol


----------



## Purple (13 Nov 2008)

Chiropodist


----------



## Pique318 (13 Nov 2008)

I work in IT and the last thing I want to see in the evening when I go home is a computer.

So on that basis....Gynaecologist


----------



## Mpsox (13 Nov 2008)

worst job I ever had was working on a production line in a pea factory, picking out from the peas bits of dead bunny rabits and god know what ever else got mangled up in the harverster when cutting.

Other bad jobs to have right now

Fianna Fail County Counciler since they have lots of abuse to look forward to in the New Year when canvasing before they then get voted out

Cork hurling manager


----------



## ninsaga (13 Nov 2008)

Working in meat processing plants.. skinning animal carcases - that's gotta be really bad!


----------



## Sunny (13 Nov 2008)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/09/060901-sewer-video.html


----------



## Bubbly Scot (13 Nov 2008)

Mpsox said:


> worst job I ever had was working on a production line in a pea factory, picking out from the peas bits of dead bunny rabits and god know what ever else got mangled up in the harverster when cutting.


 
That's just put me off my frozen petite pois! 

For me the worst jobs would be hairdresser and anything that involved prolonged contact with another persons body (most of which I can't spell).


----------



## Purple (13 Nov 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> That's just put me off my frozen petite pois!
> 
> For me the worst jobs would be hairdresser and anything that involved prolonged contact with another persons body (most of which I can't spell).



I don’t know; I always fancied being the guy doing the interviews for a brothel.


----------



## Simeon (13 Nov 2008)

Pique318 said:


> I work in IT and the last thing I want to see in the evening when I go home is a computer.
> 
> So on that basis....Gynaecologist


Cheeky!


----------



## z103 (13 Nov 2008)

> I don’t know; I always fancied being the guy doing the interviews for a brothel.


A gay brothel?


----------



## Purple (13 Nov 2008)

leghorn said:


> A gay brothel?



Not for me but if that's what you're into...


----------



## becky (13 Nov 2008)

Cabin Crew

Nurse - but not because I think its too hard.

Dental Surgery Assistant


----------



## Purple (13 Nov 2008)

leghorn said:


> A gay brothel?



To expand on that one; a straight towel boy in a gay sauna.


----------



## z103 (13 Nov 2008)

> To *expand* on that one; a straight towel boy in a gay sauna.


Interesting choice of words 
It mightn't be so bad when the lesbians come in.


----------



## Purple (13 Nov 2008)

leghorn said:


> Interesting choice of words
> It mightn't be so bad when the lesbians come in.


Just like the gay cabin boy; he had to work his own passage...


----------



## csirl (13 Nov 2008)

Tony Robinson presents a programme about this stuff. I thought that the worst was the people who's job it was to fish rotting dead peoples bodies out of the Ganges a few miles downstream from where the funerals take place.


----------



## cole (13 Nov 2008)

Executioner.
"So how was your day love".
"Not great to be honest. They just don't seem..I dunno..enthused? Talk about trying to motivate someone...".


----------



## ninsaga (13 Nov 2008)

csirl said:


> Tony Robinson presents a programme about this stuff. I thought that the worst was the people who's job it was to fish rotting dead peoples bodies out of the Ganges a few miles downstream from where the funerals take place.



Yep - I saw that .....that was really bad alright!


----------



## lou2 (13 Nov 2008)

Sanitary bin cleaner/collector. See them coming in to our loos in the office and I always think to myself what a horrible job that must be.


----------



## Blossy (14 Nov 2008)

recyling sorter? i have seen people but plastic with the liquids into the bins, and pizza boxes with the crusts in it!! bean tins with gone off beens at the end!!! imagine the smell!? 

sorting cardboard from plastic isnt too bad once everyone sorted it properly at home.

Social workers who take kids from homes, no matter how bad the parents are there has to be a moment when the kids know no better and cry for thier mommy!!  even though you know its for the best, it has to tug at the heart a little!


----------



## z103 (14 Nov 2008)

> even though you know its for the best, it has to tug at the heart a little!


How about the vet that has to put down old faithful Rex, or animals that have been abused.


----------



## Blossy (14 Nov 2008)

ya thats a toughy too!! especailly if rex's family are around!!


----------



## Jock04 (14 Nov 2008)

Yes, there are some sh*t jobs around alright............



Hi, My name is Hans Dowwen and I come from Sweden. My job is crap - literarily! Yes I am a toilet attendant. Now I know that there are many toilet attendants in the world but I think my job is worst of all. Why? Because I work in the Stockholm Constipation Clinic. So what's so bad about that - well people come to the clinic because they have not been able to crap. Sometimes there have people who have not had a good **** for weeks. An what happens - well they are given tablets and potions and have things stuffed up there bums. And what happens next - yes that's right weeks of pent up festering **** comes hurling out. This vile smelling disgusting stuff blocks up the WCs and I need to unblock it. It also comes out at such a force it goes all over the walls and floors. And who needs to clean up - yes me! So what do I get paid for this disgusting job - 80,000 Swedish Krona - about $11,000. Not a lot for all the crap I take.


----------



## Jock04 (14 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> Just like the gay cabin boy; he had to work his own passage...


 

Ah, it wasn't Roger the cabin boy then?


----------



## Sylvester3 (14 Nov 2008)

Mpsox said:


> worst job I ever had was working on a production line in a pea factory, picking out from the peas bits of dead bunny rabits and god know what ever else got mangled up in the harverster when cutting.



All that extra protein being thrown away, because some veggies might be offended. Sickening.


----------



## Purple (14 Nov 2008)

Because of my principle that I never ask anyone working for me to do anything that I would not do myself, I just spent 25 minutes unblocking the outlet from the toilets... I now nominate the Dyno-rod man (I’ve never seen a Dyno-rod woman).


----------



## TheBlock (14 Nov 2008)

A couple of Guys I drink with work in the sewage treatment plant down in Ringsend they have a sign over their work station that reads "Your ****e is our bread and Butter".

You should see the size and colour of the tomatoes that grow down there really freaky thinking of where the seeds come from...


----------



## rmelly (14 Nov 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Yes, there are some sh*t jobs around alright............
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, My name is Hans Dowwen and I come from Sweden. My job is crap - literarily! Yes I am a toilet attendant. Now I know that there are many toilet attendants in the world but I think my job is worst of all. Why? Because I work in the Stockholm Constipation Clinic. So what's so bad about that - well people come to the clinic because they have not been able to crap. Sometimes there have people who have not had a good **** for weeks. An what happens - well they are given tablets and potions and have things stuffed up there bums. And what happens next - yes that's right weeks of pent up festering **** comes hurling out. This vile smelling disgusting stuff blocks up the WCs and I need to unblock it. It also comes out at such a force it goes all over the walls and floors. And who needs to clean up - yes me! So what do I get paid for this disgusting job - 80,000 Swedish Krona - about $11,000. Not a lot for all the crap I take.


 
Send over a few of the dublin nightclub bathroom attendants - they'd defintely be earning their tips.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Nov 2008)

TheBlock said:


> ...You should see the size and colour of the tomatoes that grow down there really freaky thinking of where the seeds come from...


Why? How you you think seeds are propagated in nature? The birds don't carry them in their mouths!


----------



## Ancutza (21 Nov 2008)

Long-distance lorry driver.  All that time on your own with nobody to talk to and interminable waits at customs/on-loading/off-loading points.

We have plenty of them come to our premises and I always think what a miserable job they have.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (21 Nov 2008)

Ancutza said:


> Long-distance lorry driver.  *All that time on your own with nobody to talk* to and interminable waits at customs/on-loading/off-loading points.
> 
> We have plenty of them come to our premises and I always think what a miserable job they have.



Perfect for married men then


----------



## Bronte (2 Dec 2008)

Purple said:


> Because of my principle that I never ask anyone working for me to do anything that I would not do myself, I just spent 25 minutes unblocking the outlet from the toilets... I now nominate the Dyno-rod man (I’ve never seen a Dyno-rod woman).


  I've unblocked sewerages, parents decided it was our fault for using too much toilet roll, it's a most disgusting filthy job, we used a bucket to get the stuff out and threw it on the surrounding field.  For years afterwards that patch of ground was always a higher shade of green.  So I nominate those in India who clean out the latrines by hand.


----------



## Megan (2 Dec 2008)

Driving Instructor.


----------



## Caveat (2 Dec 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Perfect for married men then


 
Reminds me of a joke:

Man stopped at Garda checkpoint: "Sir, do you realise your wife fell out of the car 2 miles back?"

"Thanks God for that" he says, "I thought I'd gone deaf"


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Reminds me of a joke:
> 
> Man stopped at Garda checkpoint: "Sir, do you realise your wife fell out of the car 2 miles back?"
> 
> "Thanks God for that" he says, "I thought I'd gone deaf"



Lol excellent!


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Dec 2008)

Megan said:


> Driving Instructor.


Those unsung heros.


----------



## sidzer (7 Dec 2008)

Has to be a member of our esteemed health staff..

Report in Sunday Independent Sunday 7th December 2008.

' Health staff are six times more likely to go sick'

I'd hate to work in any place where I'd be six times more likely to get sick in! I suspect that any propsed pay cuts or freezes won't be imposed on the Health Sector workers - imagine shouldering the burden of being 6 times more likely to get sick for the rest of the population.... 

Come on - there has to be some kind of an awards system set up to honour anyone who gives so much of themselves.

As for me - count me out I hate being sick - but hats off - I'm glad there are other people out there who aren't so self-centred as me.....


----------



## Raskolnikov (8 Dec 2008)

The chappie/chapette who has to clean the toilets after a Saturday night at Coppers.


----------



## shootingstar (17 Dec 2008)

TheBlock said:


> A couple of Guys I drink with work in the sewage treatment plant down in Ringsend ...



A sewerage plant in "*Ringsend*"..... 

... As usual my post has really driven on this thread. love when i can give so much to AAM


----------



## p45 (18 Dec 2008)

The womanising, alcoholic, playwright gig is pretty tough going.


----------



## rmelly (19 Dec 2008)

sidzer said:


> Come on - there has to be some kind of an awards system set up to honour anyone who gives so much of themselves.


 
Good grief (moncrieff), I hadn't realised they weren't paid to work - this is outrageous.


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2008)

sidzer said:


> has To Be A Member Of Our Esteemed Health Staff..
> 
> Report In Sunday Independent Sunday 7th December 2008.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Complainer (21 Dec 2008)

sidzer said:


> Has to be a member of our esteemed health staff..
> 
> Report in Sunday Independent Sunday 7th December 2008.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you'd like to check out how many of these illnesses are picked up in the workplace (like the 100+ members of staff of St Vincents Hospital who picked up the winter vomiting virus) before you rush to judgement.


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2008)

Complainer said:


> Perhaps you'd like to check out how many of these illnesses are picked up in the workplace (like the 100+ members of staff of St Vincents Hospital who picked up the winter vomiting virus) before you rush to judgement.


Do you think that sick leave is lower in the public sector than in the SME sector?


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

Toll booth operator on night shift


----------

